# Need some help with an Enhancement



## Chris_M (Aug 13, 2011)

I shot 2 frames of the photo below, and am trying to emphasise/enhance the rainbow on the left:





But no matter what I do, I cannot come up with a satisfying result, the best I can do is what you see in that photo.

So can anyone help me to get a nice enhancement of that rainbow?
I can provide both CR2 files if necessary.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 13, 2011)

A carefully applied adjustment brush that boosts clarity and saturation would likely help. The brush would need to be the width of the rainbow with a modest feather beyond the rainbows edge.  A slight decrease in the Blue Luminance and a very slight increase in the Yellow/Orange in the HSL panel would help a little to stand it off from the sky.  

There are other methods as well.


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Rikk.

I'll try that out first thing in the AM.
Have to go meet my mom coming back from holidays this evening...


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 14, 2011)

RikkFlohr said:


> ...
> There are other methods as well.


Could you describe these other methods please?

I've played around with your suggestion above, and whereas it does bring it out a bit, I'm not sure I like it, what I come up with looks slightly un-natural to me.
Perhaps one of said other methods would give me a better result?


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone else have any suggestions for this enhancement?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Does anyone else have any suggestions for this enhancement?


Chris, put up a link to the raw and I'll have a look at it.


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Geoff.
If you don't mind, I'll send you links by PM.

....SENT!


----------

